# Ice Fishing



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I would like to spend a few days targeting only Pike/Muskie on the ice. I was thinking WB around Jay Lake, because I've caught both species there in early spring or at Mosquito up by the buoy line. I figured I would throw out a few tip-ups rigged with 6-8" suckers, question is where can I catch bait in the winter? Do they still stay in the deeper pools in creeks? And if I cant catch any bait what would you recommend trying as a lure? Jigging a dare devil spoon tipped with shiners or something? It doesn't seem like anybody talks about trying to catch these Beasts through the ice, I think it would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I lost a Muskie at the hole a few years ago jigging a one ounce cast master spoon at West Branch . I don't know where you could get the live baits you are looking for.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Is there open water below Berlin Lake? That might be a more worthwhile endeavor, maybe?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Bringing a Musky thru the ice is something I would love to do. Keep us updated. And good luck


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Try frozen smelt n harion from the grocery store I had luck on both there is YouTubevideps pn hpw to rig them right


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

General said:


> I would like to spend a few days targeting only Pike/Muskie on the ice.....And if I cant catch any bait what would you recommend trying as a lure? Jigging a dare devil spoon tipped with shiners or something? It doesn't seem like anybody talks about trying to catch these Beasts through the ice, I think it would be awesome!


An acquaintance, in northern WI, has caught some jigging w/a large blade bait named Fuzzy Duzzit. 

https://www.muskyshop.com/jigs-spoons/shumway-fuzzy-duzzit-7/


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back about 35 years ago a guy took over a hole I had moved out of while we were fishing for Walleyes on Lake Milton. After about ten minutes he hooked and landed a 32 pound Muskie on a 1/4 ounce red and white Sonar. Back in those days red and white was the killer. It probably still is but it seems we've all gotten away from that color with all the new color combinations now days.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Back about 35 years ago a guy took over a hole I had moved out of while we were fishing for Walleyes on Lake Milton. After about ten minutes he hooked and landed a 32 pound Muskie on a 1/4 ounce red and white Sonar. Back in those days red and white was the killer. It probably still is but it seems we've all gotten away from that color with all the new color combinations now days.


Yep,colors catch fishermen....& they get me every time.


----------

